

Some of the Best HTML5 Games from 2013 - austinhallock
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/AustinHallock/20140108/208242/10_of_the_Best_HTML5_Games_from_2013.php

======
james33
Besides Polycraft, these are all very standard, flash type games. As WebGL
continues to expand, we'll see more and more impressive games in the browser.
We've spent almost 2 years building a full MMORPG using nothing but HTML5
canvas and node.js in an isometric world:
[http://casinorpg.com](http://casinorpg.com).

------
spatten
My fave this year is definitely Atomic Brawl:
[http://atomicbrawl.com/](http://atomicbrawl.com/) \-- it's a collectible card
game played on a game-board, so it's kind of a cross between chess and Magic
The Gathering.

I spend way too much time playing it :) Hit me up for a game if you want to
try it.

~~~
ulyssesgrant
The gameplay seems entertaining, but the humor is insufferable

------
adt2bt
[http://tagpro.koalabeast.com](http://tagpro.koalabeast.com)

Seriously one of the best online webgame communities [1] I have ever been a
part of. Full of mods [2] and sporting it's own competitive league [3], tagpro
is in active development and is close to being fully open source [4].

It's capture the flag in it's essence, with deep strategy enhanced by
individual skill. Once you "get it," you'll be hooked.

[1] [http://tagpro.reddit.com](http://tagpro.reddit.com)

[2]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/wiki/index#wiki_modding_the_g...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/wiki/index#wiki_modding_the_game)

[3]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/wiki/mltp](http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/wiki/mltp)

[4]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/comments/1mfjo3/community_inv...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TagPro/comments/1mfjo3/community_involvement_at_a_whole_new_level_open/)

~~~
sehr
Just began to play, very addicting.

~~~
venus
A nitpick - _addictive_ is the adjective you're searching for.

If the word "addicting" exists at all, which is debatable, it would be a
transitive verb - eg. _the pimp 's strategy is addicting girls to heroin, then
exploiting them_

------
Atroxide
I am surprised RuneScape isn't on the list.
[https://www.runescape.com/game?html5=1](https://www.runescape.com/game?html5=1)

Absolutely amazing (the client). They released the client last year and its
pretty cool what they can do with the technology, I am pretty certain that
they are one of the few games that was fully ported that wasn't an indie game.
Not only did they make the new client in HTML5, but it actually offers more
features than the original java client (at least from what I heard, haven't
played in years) If any HTML5 game of 2013 should get the award, it honestly
should be this.

~~~
austinhallock
Doh! Overlooked that, but you're right that it deserves to be on the list.
Knew I'd forget about something big ;)

------
girvo
Funny they mention Zynga... Remember Words With Friends? If you found a
particular URL, going through x.facebook.com to play it, you got access to a
HTML5 touch enabled version of it, with full cross platform play. I was using
that to play it against my girlfriend at the time, on my Nokia N9(!) in 2011.
It was all done with divs and funky JavaScript, and was amazingly solid.

Also, I'm really looking forward to Day[9]'s WebGL real time strategy game, I
forget the name of it, but the technology is mind blowing. The difference
between web code and native graphics is shrinking rapidly.

~~~
kayoone
I think you are referring to Artillery
[https://artillery.com/](https://artillery.com/)

Apart from the game its also going to be a complete development environment,
very excited for it!

~~~
girvo
Thats the one! It's seriously impressive, I can't wait to play with it

------
caprad
> The game is desktop-only, and it probably could have been done with Flash,
> but the web was the main reason this game had success. It feels very much
> like a website, because it is… it’s able to have solid integration of
> various user interface elements in a website format rather than a typical
> game menu. More importantly, because of the nature of the web and links,
> this game spread like hot cakes through social media and news outlets.

What does that even mean? Is this non-nonsensical to others, or am I missing
something? And it is a bomberman clone?

~~~
austinhallock
It's a massively multiplayer bombmerman, so a clone with a lot of cool stuff
added to it. My writing tends to have a lot of fluff, so sorry for the extra
bulk :)

The point I was trying to make is Bombermine is somewhat of a mix between a
website and a game, and it works well for it.

------
est
[http://mienfield.com/](http://mienfield.com/)

massively multiplayer online mine-sweeping.

------
nicholas73
Would be nice to see my game on a list ;)

[http://sudokuisland.com](http://sudokuisland.com)

~~~
sirclueless
I wish there was a better way to switch between pencil marks and writing final
answers. I put up with multiple clicks on my phone because I only have one
finger, but I have a keyboard and a mouse with two buttons -- maybe holding
spacebar would toggle, or right-clicking or something.

~~~
nicholas73
That's a fair critique. I wasn't sure to allow additional controls because
that would involve overriding browser actions, which may bother others and be
inconsistent, and also is unintuitive. Definitely a more involved HTML5 game
would require it, but I anticipated a casual level of players who only a few
would be long term repeats.

------
ulyssesgrant
Bombermine is one of the best games I've played in 2013 on any platform. Well
made, fun gameplay, the monetization strategy isn't great, but it's not
terrible either.

------
rodion_89
Looks like the Zynga app is using Kik for distribution:
[http://cards.kik.com/](http://cards.kik.com/)

------
Udo
Nice to see a Ludum Dare entry on the list!

